

Freelance "Business Guy" - Eddyelo

A little bit of background; I am a recent graduate with degrees in both Finance and Financial Economics (Undergrad/Masters). While in school, I was fortunate to land a few internships (Consulting/Finance/Risk Management) with some top companies (KPMG/PwC/Qiagen N.V., etc), including a startup (now defunct), where I worked for 1 year.<p>Here's a few things I can help you with; Industry/Market Research, Financial/Business Models, Customer Life Time Value Analysis, Cap Tables, Actionable Marketing/Growth plan, Pitch Deck, VC/Angel Investor research, and any other thing you don't feel like doing :)<p>Why am I doing this? Because I need the money. Why should you hire me? Because I'm probably cheaper than any other "business guy" you're thinking of bringing on your team for equity...plus I'm learning to code (Front-end dev.)<p>I can only take on limited amount of projects at a time, so if you're interested, send an email to eddyelo[at]gmail.com
======
ig1
What have you personally achieved in those roles ?

(i.e. how much money have you raised using your pitching material, etc.)

~~~
Eddyelo
My past achievements in those roles (Pitching, Marketing Plan, etc) is not a
predictor of future outcomes. In order for my pitch material to help you raise
money, you must have a good product that is easy to sell to investors, and a
good enough team. Same goes for the others; for my marketing plan to be of any
use to you, you have to execute it flawlessly, and so forth.

Having said that, I recently worked on investor pitches for 2 startups in the
DC area; they are yet to be presented, so there's no outcome yet :), but I
have worked on a few client pitches/proposals for strategic partnerships (e.g.
for long-term sales/purchase agreement, exclusive agency agreement), and
technology licensing pitches that were successful. I hope this helps.

~~~
ig1
I think you'll find past achievement is in fact the best predictor of future
achievement, hence why companies care about it when recruiting staff.

Also you shouldn't use the term "worked on" it's a weasel term, say what you
personally did as opposed to just mentioning projects. So for example if you
did cold calling, negotiation, etc. you should specifically say what your role
was and how that contributed to the end goal.

~~~
connor
I agree with ig1, a past work record is the best predictor (and I imagine
evidence of past success is far more important for any hackernews reader than
any paper degree).

Be upfront with what roles you've played. Having to ask for further
clarification just makes it seem like you've got something to hide. Good luck!

